# Knee sleeves?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok well i've been thinking about buying a hald decent pair of knee sleeves for leg day.

recently i've been having some pain below my knees, but im putting this down to me just re-starting leg training again 2 weeks ago.

so ive been wondering if its worth picking some up to help prevent injury and look after my knee's basically.

Im not by any means a big squatter (managed 140x12 yesterday) so would it even be worth using knee sleeves at that weight?

thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes as they keep the joint warm , try a single ply from strength shop .


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ewen said:


> yes as they keep the joint warm , try a single ply from strength shop .


previously i was considering buying their thor knee sleeves i think they're called. would they be worth buying?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

ewen said:


> yes as they keep the joint warm , try a single ply from strength shop .


Ewen whats the differrence between ply and neurophene sleeves?

Had a look at strength shop as im looking to get some, but a bit confused by the jargon.

Also i take it double/triple ply means its more tighter/compression?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Ewen whats the differrence between ply and neurophene sleeves?
> 
> Had a look at strength shop as im looking to get some, but a bit confused by the jargon.
> 
> Also i take it double/triple ply means its more tighter/compression?


neoprene are ok but i would avoid unless you get the rehbrand ones as neoprene are generally cheap and offer warmth rather than support but rehbrand are top notch .

more ply`s more support they give however triple ply will have you sweating just putting them on :lol:



murphy2010 said:


> previously i was considering buying their thor knee sleeves i think they're called. would they be worth buying?


they are double ply not ideal for higher rep sets i have single double and triple ply all are brilliant but single ply would be ideal for you .


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ewen said:


> neoprene are ok but i would avoid unless you get the rehbrand ones as neoprene are generally cheap and offer warmth rather than support but rehbrand are top notch .
> 
> more ply`s more support they give however triple ply will have you sweating just putting them on :lol:
> 
> they are double ply not ideal for higher rep sets i have single double and triple ply all are brilliant but single ply would be ideal for you .


Thanks for the help ewen, i normally try for anywhere between 5-12 reps on my squats, so ill get strengthshop's hercules knee sleeves


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> Thanks for the help ewen, i normally try for anywhere between 5-12 reps on my squats, so ill get strengthshop's hercules knee sleeves


good choice mate , dont wash them in a washing machine as they probably will fray at the edges .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I use these:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html

Really happy with them


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

resten said:


> I use these:
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html
> 
> Really happy with them


Same here mate!! Awesome


----------



## Khal (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone here tried the Cerberus strength dual ply knee sleeves?

If so, are they worth buying or shall i stick with strength shops thor sleeves?


----------

